# Some game ideas



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I have been watching 'Minute to win it' on Sunday nights with my Halloween notebook to get some ideas for games to play this year that will put 'Heroes Vs Villians'. Have a couple of good ideas from it. Anyone else watching this?


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

I've only seen a few minutes of it. Some guy had to counce a ping pong ball across three plates and have 3 of them land in a fish bowl. And another one they had to stack three golf balls ontop of one another. And keeping balloons in the air but I didn't really catch the rules for it or anything. Good luck! Here's their website: Minute to Win It - Games - How To - NBC Site


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Have to bump this thread, I was about to post the exact same question.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

YES. lot of inspiration on that show. All it would take is a little modifying to give it a Halloween-twist. Instead of blowing on a "deck of cards" it could be blowing on "tarot" cards. Instead of bouncing ping-pong balls, it can be "eyeballs". Lots of ideas on that show!

I'm coming to your party!


----------

